# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новый диск для детей "Малышам -весной и летом" Евтодьевой Аллы

## aichka

_ Добрый день, дорогие коллеги- музыканты!
Предлагаю вашему вниманию новый сборник песен «Малышам- весной и летом»! 
Эти танцы и песенки пригодятся вам и повеселят малышек в эти теплые времена года!
Встречая красоту весны цветущими веточками яблони и вишни, песенками про маму и бабушку, малыши выбегут поиграть с дождиком, солнечным лучиком и ветерком на лужайку, превратятся в пчёлок и жучков, закружатся в шутливом танце, изображая зайчиков, котят и разных животных, приучая дружить друг с другом, а не ссориться.. а если вдруг закапает дождик, малыши смогут изобразить танцующих и поющих капелек! А насобирав полевых цветов — смогут потанцевать с ними разные танцы: и веселый и нежный!  И,конечно же, поводят хоровод с солнышком! Весёлого настроения и интересного разучивания малышам!_
[IMG]
*
Краткий обзор диска*

*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость диска ( плюсы, минусы, ноты)  1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903   

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

Большая просьба: название заказанного диска писать НЕ в смс при оплате, а в письме на мою почту![/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/B]

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием московского ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------

lenik (09.06.2021), Vitolda (07.06.2021), буссоница (07.06.2021), татуся (08.06.2021)

----------

